# Anyone know where I can find Liga Privadas? Also any good alternatives?



## blakeschou (Feb 6, 2013)

I've been looking everywhere for ligas and I was wondering if anyone could tell me where to find some! Also, if you know of any stick similar (doesn't have to exactly mimic) the no.9 that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## orlandocigars (May 23, 2011)

Hey shoot me an email I have the number 9s and the T52s in my shop.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

They are released at certain times but the no. 9s you shouldn't have a hard time finding anywhere online or in B&Ms. I am almost positive Cigar . com has No 9s. Now for everything else Liga Privada, posting a WTB on here will be your best bet. UF 13s are being released this month though!


----------



## smithjason (Mar 20, 2013)

Once I saw them at cigarmonster...but now cant find actually


----------



## Claytron (Oct 2, 2015)

Famous smoke has liga privada no.9's. Drew estate also makes Liga Undercrowns which are almost exactly the same. Famous is the best place I have found for most cigars. Cigar monster has Undercrowns on sale several times a week usually.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Corona Cigars out of Orlando has tons of LP's in their stores = don't know about on line??


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

2 1/2 year old thread guys...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Eh. Still useful for noobs looking. 

My favorite right now is Small Batch. Four packs reasonably priced if you use codes, and they get Unicos in from time to time.


----------

